# Bought used G34 and can"t get a decent pattern @ 7yds.



## hoghead32 (Sep 20, 2013)

first trip to range I put 170 rounds white box thru it and was disappointing because I was expecting a tack driver. I then picked up my new XDM 45 w/5.25 which is a clone of the Glock and it WAS a tack driver even with the added recoil. Went home and cleaned the Glock again as if the President was on base for a formal inspection..today my range partner n I R ready so off we go to the range and again it shoots the same random pattern and when u hav one round on target at 3 and the next is over at 9 o'clock and ur being sooo careful it's time to send the gun off to Glock and c whats up....my xdm 45 shot great same as b4 and I brought along my newer CZ75B Omega 9mm and it shoots a tight pattern and couldn't b happier with it. I was on the phone earlier with wheaton Arms about a couple springs I'd ordered and asked them if they ever heard of a G34 not being able to make a good pattern and they said they had seen a few...I can't believe I can suck so bad with a pistol then pick up two others and do so well....I've got the Glocks trigger pull down to 3.5 lbs.and was planning on maybe going for 3 lbs....on a non carry gun of course. I put the Powder River 2.5 trigger on the XDM45 and me thinks I went to far...in fact its kinda scary....I am guessing the locking block or barrel is off or the Glock or it was abused or traded because it sucks. Id rather send it off instead of trading...really like the gun except it sucks


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Really like the gun....except it sucks..........What? Me I never like any gun that sucks, no matter what brand it is.

If you can't shoot it good don't. it appears you have a couple others that work just fine. Pawn of the Glock to someone else they will love it and you can buy another CZ or something. 

CG


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

As a preface I have a buzz and the forum has been "still".But........

I don't follow Glocks so I don't know what the caliber is (45?),but the indication is that that particular gun doesn't quite jive with you.3 other guns are fine but this one doesn't cut it,that's one reason I don't like them.I can conform to them and shoot them well,but why when I can grab one of a small plethora of guns and hit first shot?The 17 (?) and 19 are the guns,everything else is a laim attempt to make more money.Stick with what works and trade her off.I do not like Glocks but I would use an earlier 19 if I needed to for carry,the rest is a 2nd Gen Kimber waiting to happen.

If you want a 45,a well tuned 1911 is my gig and if you want a little more ammo in the hand you really can't beat an HK.The HK feels like a 9 and it isn't hard to make a 1911 shoot soft with full power loads.I haven't shot any M&Ps and only one XD,so far I have to say I'll pass.


----------



## hoghead32 (Sep 20, 2013)

Prob..good advice,thou I am a fixer upper and enjoy being able to tear my guns apart and make them work better if possible...becomes a challenge to get this gun operating as it should...meant to b a tack driver....plus it's only worth $250 on trade.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I'll give you $300 for it. :mrgreen:


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

VAMarine said:


> I'll give you $300 for it. :mrgreen:


Now that's just mean.

I'd give him $310, and pay shipping. :mrgreen:

I'd recommend trying some different ammo brands/types in it as well, and letting a person who has a good reputation as a Glock shooter shoot a few groups with it.

I have shot a lot of the Win 100 round value-pack ammo though my various Glocks, and honestly, it has NEVER been in the top two most accurate loads of ANY of them. I shoot it because it is cheap and available, and because it is also a cheap factory load that doesn't have restrictions against use in ported barrels (yes, I'm looking at YOU, Federal Champion).

Even with less-accurate ammo, at 7 yards a G34 should be shooting 5-shot groups of 3" or less; both of mine would put 5 of their favorite load into a single raggedy hole at that distance, off a rest, in the hands of a competent shooter (which describes me less often than I'd like, nowadays, thanks to recent vision problems). Lemons do happen, even with Glocks (I had a G24C recently that was pretty picky about what ammo it would shoot well, but I did eventually find a few loads it "liked").


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

Okay--are you firing the gun like a rifle? Slow, easy rigger pull with a gradual release?

If so, THAT is why i won group. Use a brisk, steady straight press and it should be worlds better.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

HK Dan said:


> Okay--are you firing the gun like a rifle? Slow, easy rigger pull with a gradual release?
> 
> If so, THAT is why i won group. Use a brisk, steady straight press and it should be worlds better.


Everyone is different, but my shooting style disagrees with this. A slow steady pull for me is much more accurate than a "brisk" pull. So, try both and see what's better for you.


----------



## hoghead32 (Sep 20, 2013)

Took it in to the gun shop I purchased it from this morning and he is shipping it to Glock...I used the same white box ammo on both my 9's that day as well as the xdm45. I talked to my neighbor who competed before n he said he can't shoot Glocks either...he opened his gun bag at a meet once and had left his gun in his safe,so was offered a g17 and he did poorly...guess I'm one of those who can't shoot Glocks....I wanted to let Glock go over the pistol before I sell it anyway...if when it gets back n I still suck,I'll sell it...(3" groups with my xdm45/cz75b,is a breeze @7 yds.)


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Well if you decide to sell, I was serious about purchasing


----------



## hoghead32 (Sep 20, 2013)

Roger that...Will let u know when gun returns....b at least a month or so...shop owner is behind on his shipping of guns back for repairs he said...i find gun shops r always busy.


----------



## hoghead32 (Sep 20, 2013)

the 34 came back from Glock couple weeks ago and found they replaced everything inside except the barrel,,,they even took out the polished safety plunger and polished firing pin,,,them scurvy bast#$ds...so I didn't screw with anything and took it to the range...had the safety officer shoot it first and then I shot it and it was the tack driver it was supposed to b....morel of the the story is I am not gonna mess with anything on this pistol and enjoy the way it is....sometimes it's best to not mess with perfection....my next project is a sp101 w/3" barrel...accurate from the first round but changed out the 14lb.hammer spring with a 9lb.and 10lb.trigger spring with a 8lb...Monday is range day..here we go again.


----------



## hoghead32 (Sep 20, 2013)

Put back the factory 10lb.trigger spring on the sp101...this things goes off if u blink while shooting!


----------

